
Livepython: Visually trace your Python code in real time - javinpaul
https://github.com/agermanidis/livepython
======
svat
Would be nice to see a few words about its design. How does it compare to
PythonTutor ([http://pythontutor.com/](http://pythontutor.com/))?

------
flexie
In the great HN tradition of complaining about headlines; Shouldn't this have
been SlowmoPython? Watching a program execute line by line at real speed would
be a short movie.

------
vapemaster
Cue the "Python is so slow" jokes now...

